# ****, I think its tied backwards for me



## Mick8535 (Nov 18, 2017)

Mick, --- Newbie here

My PP Boy Scout came!!!

YAY!!!

Except I think its backwards...

----- Is this tied lefty or righty?

I'm right handed

It was easier to make a short vid clip than to type it out. -->
View attachment Movie on 12-11-17 at 10.16 PM.mov


BTW, I said D____n in the heading, guess this forum is sensitive, language-wise


----------



## brucered (Dec 30, 2015)

You untie it and tie it for the correct hold or learn to shoot opposite hand.

If it was me, I'd retie it.


----------



## Jolly Roger (Aug 14, 2017)

Turn the slingshot around so you are not pulling directly on the tied bands. The bands need to be facing the target then pulled around the forks to help them stay securely tied. Best thing you can do is start watching Bill Hays videos to educate yourself on slingshots.


----------



## Mick8535 (Nov 18, 2017)

I thought it must be backwards, as it doesn't make sense that I'd be puling directly off of the tied piece, plus it wouldn't flow or shoot right, yeah..... okay.

JR, I been watching some of Bill's vids, they're great.

Okay, now I have to find a video on how best to retie.

Can't be too difficult.

I am gonna learn this, I CAN do it, because I AM good enough!






*"Doggone it, I'm smart enough! And people like me!!!"*

Thanks, guys!!


----------



## KawKan (May 11, 2013)

You got this, Mick!

If you want to use the ties currently on that shooter, check out this vid: https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=web&cd=3&cad=rja&uact=8&ved=0ahUKEwiN2o7-xoTYAhUihOAKHWMqAeIQtwIIMjAC&url=https%3A%2F%2Fwww.youtube.com%2Fwatch%3Fv%3DQMNymo0R1jQ&usg=AOvVaw2hhbUoYAG6vYk38BpRj137

And maintain the mantra of self-affirmation - a definite key to success!


----------



## devils son in law (Sep 2, 2014)

Mick8535 said:


> I thought it must be backwards, as it doesn't make sense that I'd be puling directly off of the tied piece, plus it wouldn't flow or shoot right, yeah..... okay.
> 
> JR, I been watching some of Bill's vids, they're great.
> 
> ...


....or, that band comes out of the binding and slaps you in the face. :nono: If that Boy scout isn't up to your liking, let me know. I'd gladly swap something for it, I've been wanting to try one out, Welcome to the forum, Mick!!


----------



## Mick8535 (Nov 18, 2017)

Thanks guys!! Loving this place,
You all are so nice. Feel like I been here for years.... which is NOT normal on this Intranet thingy.... hahahaha


----------



## Jolly Roger (Aug 14, 2017)

When you get good and frustrated tying bands on ...... Order Pro Clips from Pocket Predator.


----------



## Mick8535 (Nov 18, 2017)

Jolly Roger said:


> When you get good and frustrated tying bands on ...... Order Pro Clips from Pocket Predator.


Or maybe order them now, before I get that frustrated --- or is that called important learning via the school of hard knocks? :cursin:

(similarly, over my many years of playing drums, I've had every crappy bass drum pedal you can imagine. At 54 years of age, I finally have a DW 9000 pedal [goes for $329.00 retail], arguably the world's top bass drum pedal. Some say that the struggle of playing a crappy pedal builds "drumming character." -- I'm not so sure, lol.)

PS, On the PP website, they have a bunch of "*Pro Attachment Systems" *options. Do you know which one would be best for the Boy Scout?


----------



## Jolly Roger (Aug 14, 2017)

I don't think the Boy Scout has the holes in it to accommodate the Pro Clips. Ask Bill to guide you in that direction.


----------



## KawKan (May 11, 2013)

I have zero experience with attachments, although I do love topslots (sideslots) and tool-free tube connections.

But taking the time to master Bill's wrap, or wrap and tuck, or both seems well worth the time.

If you can hold drum sticks, I'm confident you have the hand strength and dexterity needed.

Once you get the hang of it, every fork out there is yours for the banding and shooting.

Stick with it, Mick.

You got this!


----------



## VAshooter (Feb 10, 2015)

You will become better at attaching bands as time goes by. There are many ways to attach them and most of the forum members have more than one way at their disposal. Many of the slingshot suppliers have one or more banding solutions that make it easier to switch bands or tubes.

When you watch the films of Nathan Masters of Simple Shot do a wrap and tuck on a slingshot he makes it look so easy and then you try it and it takes five attempts to get them on and they come untied when you shoot it.

Since you have a Bill Hays slingshot, give him a call and he will be able to help you.


----------



## ShootnCoastie (Jan 26, 2015)

Just popped in here. Mick, not sure if you got the answer you were looking for on the Pro Clip attachment. But if you haven't and are still looking for which attachment to choose.

Go with the Option #1 here: http://pocketpredator.com/three.html

The attachment will require a little dexterity when screwing into place using them. The blind rivet nut (the gold thingie) is not a press fit on the new injection molded slingshots, so it's a little loose. But otherwise they function well once everything is tightened up.


----------

